# Epson printer gave me an error for the last time



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive had nothing but problems. It felt good to jump up and down on it until it broke to pieces.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Anger problem? :lol:



jk


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Joe Spears said:


> Anger problem? :lol:
> 
> jk


Not anymore


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Hmm, I didn't think Epson's had a PC Load Letter error.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn, it feels good to be a gangster.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I would love to see the look on people's faces when the OP brings the Epson Printer to a recycle center.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Man, I can't count the number of times that I've threatened to do just that! :lol:
I haven't actually taken the particular pleasure that Davenlr did, but I have given a couple of printers away that pissed me off (Canon inkjet and HP with doc feed and scanner/fax).

Especially troubling is when they won't print black & white because the yellow is low, or even scan because it's time (according to the printer) to spend more money on ink.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I was googling an error code on my Canon printer a few weeks back and came across a fix posted on Youtube. Turned out to be a video of a guy explaining how he just bought $60 in new cartridges only to get this code and then him showing how to fix it, which was him throwing it off a balcony


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

RasputinAXP said:


> Damn, it feels good to be a gangster.


Office Space


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

jerry downing said:


> Office Space


One of my favorites.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an HP all-in-one I want to do this to. As mentioned, I have many cartridges, but the &&^%& thing won't stay connected to the PC, either wireless or hardline. I've spent too many hours with HP to make this worth keeping.

The BIG problem is when doing research to get a new one, the top rated brands are...HP! AIEEEEE!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

We once had a POS Epson inkjet printer that we finally gave up trying to make work. We've had pretty good luck with HP inkjets - our current one in an HP 6940.

However, our only scanner is an OLD HP SCSI - I had to dig out an old Dell Optiplex running Windows XP Pro to be able to use it (ISA SCSI card (Adaptec AHA1542C)).


----------



## riker7 (Dec 23, 2012)

I like Epson printers because they install much more easily than just about any other brand. HP 6940's can be a pain in XP, especially if setting up over a network.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

riker7 said:


> I like Epson printers because they install much more easily than just about any other brand. HP 6940's can be a pain in XP, especially if setting up over a network.


The only issue we had with it is that the install CD wanted to install a bunch of other crap when all we wanted was the printer drivers... The secret is to use DHCP and set our DNS on PCs to our router / DHCP server - it made the uPNP work great.

Nice thing about Windows 7 - wham bam thank you ma'am it's installed....


----------

